# Viejitos CC Carshow in Anaheim



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORALE,
YOU KNOW THE BEST CAR SHOWS GO WITH THE BEST DJ'S
GRACIAS TO VIEJITO'S THE CHOLO DJ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

i remember going last year to this show and this year wont be an exception


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams Bakers chapter will be there


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:|


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ese Raynbow... give a holler so that I can start the plaques and trophies for your show. And don't forget to save my spot for my motorhome. 

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

WHAT ARE THE CLASSES FOR BIKES AND CARS


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

viejitos car club


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE'LL BE THERE REPPIN GOODTIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 19 2008, 11:36 PM~9983835
> *WHAT ARE THE CLASSES FOR BIKES AND CARS
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 6 2008, 01:37 AM~9875999
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :cheesy:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

T








T









T


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Feb 24 2008, 10:49 PM~10022714
> *:dunno:
> *



not sure give rainbow or johnny a call ...


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

City of Anaheim...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES
WILL BE THERE  :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

Always a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

gets better every year :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Mar 15 2008, 07:00 AM~10173815
> *Always a good show :thumbsup:
> *



True!!!


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@Mar 18 2008, 01:08 AM~10194906
> *:biggrin:
> *




will reflections be there???


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Mar 18 2008, 07:01 PM~10201041
> *
> *



where in So cal are you located


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

went ther elast year great show will try to make it this year again


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Mar 19 2008, 03:53 PM~10208085
> *where in So cal are you located
> *


Buena Park ... :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Mar 19 2008, 11:42 PM~10212385
> *Buena Park ...  :biggrin:
> *




alright another member from ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Lets Keep this at the top


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

A Few Months More


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

A Few Months More


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

Are you having vendors ?


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

yes call for info ..


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHOLO DJ IS IN OTRE VES


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 11 2008, 10:44 AM~10390880
> *CHOLO DJ IS IN OTRE VES
> *


WHERE YOU THERE LAST YEAR>?


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

what car do you have....scrappin


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

68 impala it wont be done in time for the show :angry: ..but i be there :biggrin:
what kinda ride you got ?


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

IVE BEEN THERE LAST YEAR IT WAS COOL LIKE TO KNOW IF IGO UP THERE FRIDAY NIGHT CAN I STAY IN THE PARKING LOT IN THE MOTORHOME OVER NIGHT WOULD THERE BE A PROBLEM LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

LIKE TO KNOW I GO FRIDAY NIGHT IF I CAN STAY IN PARKING LOT IN MOTORHOME IF IT WILL BE A PROBLEM PLEASE LET ME KNOW THANKS


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

do you have a registration form on here


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

no not here ...call johnny back 4 one ..


----------



## DRantiquecarparts (Dec 30, 2005)

Classic Oldies Vegas will be there


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks alot i will call him back


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT for viejitos car club


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

\
will be there!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

We Got A Way To Go...


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

curly from bakersfield classic dreams and some of the other members will be there


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## Viejitos 36 Chylr (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowtown50_@May 6 2008, 09:28 PM~10595132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HI EVERYONE .... I HOPE TO SEE STOCKTON THERE.... TELL FREDDY I SAID THAT PLEASE


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@May 8 2008, 05:01 PM~10610760
> *curly from bakersfield  classic dreams and some of the other members will be there
> 
> 
> ...


what year is this...


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

> HI EVERYONE .... I HOPE TO SEE STOCKTON THERE.... TELL FREDDY I SAID THAT PLEASE
> 
> SIMON CARNAL ME AND FREDDY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE HOMIE AND ILL TELL HIM FOR U :biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 6 2008, 02:37 AM~9875999
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@May 9 2008, 08:22 PM~10620814
> *what year is this...
> *


1951 chevy deluxe 235 with power glide


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Apr 26 2008, 02:06 PM~10509682
> *TTT for viejitos car club
> *


wat kind of car u drive


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

the one that doesnt work...


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Bumping This


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

dang this was on page 5 :wow:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 6 2008, 02:37 AM~9875999
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

TTT for VIEJITOS!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)




----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE FAMILIA


----------



## GALLO 53 (May 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

latinlife will attend.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITS GONNA HAPPEN SO DONT TRY TO STOP IT


----------



## theonegodchose (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

I came across this old flyer piece and thought I would share it


















Old Memories L.A. Says Que'Vo


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrappin68_@Feb 6 2008, 02:37 AM~9875999
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 3 2008, 01:37 PM~11006842
> *ALWAYS A GREAT SHOW
> *


X2


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

7/26/08 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

Come by and drop off some flyers at the shop. While your here pick up some of ours


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

Ese Raynbow, let's take it back to the top.

I'm trying to get the transmission on my RV fixed so I can bring it to your show. You know anyone.


Thank God it's Sunday. I get to go back to work tomorrow. I love my job. :angry: 
Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

Old Memories Los Angeles


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMPIN IT FOR THE FELLAS


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

This is gonna be a good one!!


----------



## dockman (Jul 10, 2008)

Im a new member and dam you have allot of replies or i mean numbers who seen your site


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

see you there cowboy.


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down!! And thanks to Raynbow, i'm going down with it!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

It will be fun...fun fun :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 15 2008, 11:08 AM~11094300
> *It will be fun...fun fun :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU THIS :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

leaving that friday staying in walmart parking lot and will be there saturday morning going to have fun see u there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
HELLOOO ANAHIEMMMM


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jul 15 2008, 02:02 PM~11095111
> *AND YOU THIS  :biggrin:
> *


what?


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 16 2008, 05:17 PM~11106466
> *what?
> *


NEVER MIND :uh: BUMPIN IT TO THE TOP


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HAVE A SAFE TRIP 51 CHEVY (DANNY?)


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ONLY A WEEK AWAY


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

*Memory Flashbacks*


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 17 2008, 04:25 PM~11114902
> *HAVE A SAFE TRIP 51 CHEVY (DANNY?)
> *


danny has chevy coupe im curly thanks alot see yah there


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE COUNT DOWN IS ON


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

5 more days


----------



## lowtown50 (Jan 25, 2008)

get the cold ones ready for us homies :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ALL MOST TIME


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

IT'S COMING................


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

will be there filming 4 our volume 21, see you all there. late good luck with the show.


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

4 more days


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 22 2008, 06:09 PM~11153111
> *4 more days
> *


nope its 3 more days. homie. so bring ue happy face's 4 the camera :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

3 more days :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Jul 22 2008, 04:42 PM~11152841
> *will be there filming 4 our volume 21, see you all there. late good luck with the show.
> *


WHEN THE NEW DVD COMING OUT TONY ?


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dream of bakersfield will be there and so will la chapter classic dreams who else is going 3 more days


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM (Oct 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: 4 VIEJITOS CAR SHOW ON SUNDAY 2 BAD MY CAR WONT B DONE  BUT ILL B THERE 2 WALK AROUND :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gracias The 1 n 1901


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 23 2008, 09:36 PM~11165060
> *Gracias The 1 n 1901
> *


TWO MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

GoodTimes O.C. will be there


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ITS TOO LATE TO STOP IT ESE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

tomorrow morning c u vatos there


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 24 2008, 09:57 PM~11174015
> *GoodTimes O.C. will be there
> *


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

its gonna be a good day :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ WILL HAVE FREE DONUTS WHILE THEY LAST


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

did a quick wax on the car , its on the trailer im ready to go


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)

ARE DISPLAYS ALLOWED ON THIS SHOW???????????


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

yes


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

what classes is there?


----------



## Bombmasters (May 22, 2008)

SIX HOURS AWAY


----------



## mrlouie (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll be able to stop by for a couple hours and get some shots.

louie
www.StrictlyTrick.com


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

If u missed this show, u missed out! 

Thanks 2 Viejitos for another great show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

YES YES YES, THIS WAS ANOTHER FIRME ASS SHOW. ALOT OF BOMBAS, AND ALOT OF GIRLS WITH BOMBAS, GRACIAS VIEJITOS, AND TO ALL WHO CAME OUT AND BOUGHT SOME MUSIC. C U TOMORROW AT PHAROAHS


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

ANY PICS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## mr. monte (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 27 2008, 02:00 PM~11190662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sickass shot big mike!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jul 27 2008, 01:02 PM~11190671
> *thats a sickass shot big mike!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)

2 for 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 27 2008, 02:10 PM~11190703
> *2 for 1 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: (right-click and save)


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jul 27 2008, 02:02 PM~11190671
> *thats a sickass shot big mike!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

nice show again.......


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Jul 27 2008, 05:53 PM~11191695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :biggrin:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks 2 Viejitos for another great show 











I just LOVE those Rockabilly Chicks :worship: Man I'm glad I drove there :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Jul 27 2008, 05:53 PM~11191695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Jul 27 2008, 09:31 PM~11193344
> *Thanks 2 Viejitos for another great show
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## alexs70schwinn (Jan 24, 2008)

any pics of the bikes :nicoderm:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE PICS BIG MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexs70schwinn_@Jul 27 2008, 10:37 PM~11193844
> *any pics of the bikes  :nicoderm:
> *


In the bikes section :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*  :biggrin: Great Show. REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB had a great Time. Gracias.   *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

are there any pics,or atleast one.........of the cholo dj


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 28 2008, 11:49 AM~11197056
> *are there any pics,or atleast one.........of the cholo dj
> *


Hey Mike I got the pics of them kickin ya out.. As soon as I load up my photobucket i will post them. That was messed up.. They were just mad that you were making more money than the stores inside who are rippin people off for 10$ a CD!..  

I sure hope you made up for it On Sunday at the Pharaohs Car Show!! Either way man you always play great music and your cds are the best!


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Here are the pics Mike...

























and Me Donny Biggs!


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

Either way we all had a great time and love to attend the Viejitos car show.. They held a good show and cool location! Thanks guys and will see ya next year for sure!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Man...Thats fucked up...Leave the Cholo Dj alone... Fuc the po po's:machinegun: :burn:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

WHAT HAPPENED WAS THAT THE PAISAS INSIDE THE SWAPMEET WERE PISSED OFF BECAUSE THEY THOUGHT I HAD SPANISH CD'S AT $5, AND YES I WAS BANKING, BUT HAD NO SPANISH CD'S. ITS ALL GOOD, GOD GIVES ME WHAT I NEED NOT EHAT I WANT. GRACIAS STOCKTON209, C U AUG. 10TH AT CALI SHOW DOWN 2, RIGHT? I WILL BE THERE WITH DANNY DE LA PAZ, SWING BY FOR A FREE CD.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool Homie I'll hit u up..Will be out there representing Stockton... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jul 28 2008, 12:12 PM~11197194
> *Hey Mike I got the pics of them kickin ya out..
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats fucked up. Did they really kick him out???


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 28 2008, 01:19 PM~11198506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats fucked up. Did they really kick him out???
> *


YEP THEY DID BUT NOT BEFORE I WAS ABLE TO BUY SOME CD'S :biggrin: MIKE YOU ALWAYS PLAY GOOD MUSIC AND ALWAYS HAVE A GOOD SELECTION OF CD'S TO BUY SEE AT THE NEXT SHOW OR CRUISE NIGHT CAUSE YOU EVERY WHERE


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

did anybody get any pictures of my bros. 77 cutlass the brown one that was right behind the cholo dj


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

kicking Mike out , is not cool :nono: , I have been to alot of shows where he is the DJ , he is the best when it comes to DJ'n really funny and he gives a great deal on the CD's I like the raffle he does , there will be always haters out there , Mike keep up the good work  :thumbsup:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jul 28 2008, 03:05 PM~11198849
> *did anybody get any pictures of my bros. 77 cutlass the brown one that was right behind the cholo dj
> *


Yea I did! I had a 76 cutlass and loved the ride..


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jul 28 2008, 02:19 PM~11198944
> *Yea I did! I had a 76 cutlass and loved the ride..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Donny Biggs_@Jul 28 2008, 03:19 PM~11198944
> *Yea I did! I had a 76 cutlass and loved the ride..
> 
> 
> ...


can u beleive i got that car for free. & my brother has always like those cars so i passed on to him all he did was put the rims


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, I would have not be as gracious to the rental cops or the swap meet management as I'm sure you were Mike. People are always trying to keep the good guys down... :angry: :angry:   :rant: :rant:


----------



## 13dayton (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jul 28 2008, 10:49 AM~11197056
> *are there any pics,or atleast one.........of the cholo dj
> *



at least one.!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

sorry mr dj for gettin kicked out even though you still stayed till the show was over and thanks for the $100 gas card put it in the motorhome to get me back to bakersfield keep up the good work


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Only got a couple pics before my battery died :angry: .


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> Hey Mike I got the pics of them kickin ya out.. As soon as I load up my photobucket i will post them. That was messed up.. They were just mad that you were making more money than the stores inside who are rippin people off for 10$ a CD!..
> 
> So...that's what they were doing. I walked right past it,I didn't know that.
> :twak: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

YUP,
THERE WAS CHOLO DJ HATERS THERE....GUESS THAT MEANS I'VE MADE IT.. GRACIAS A DIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jul 28 2008, 02:35 PM~11199060
> *can u beleive i got that car for free. & my brother has always like those cars so i passed on to him all he did was put the rims
> *


HE WAS TELLING ME YOU WANT IT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERT71MC (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Jul 28 2008, 08:29 PM~11201761
> *HE WAS TELLING ME YOU WANT IT BACK :biggrin:
> *


lol... i just told him if he has to get rid of it, i want it back


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERT71MC_@Jul 29 2008, 07:53 AM~11205056
> *lol... i just told him if he has to get rid of it, i want it back
> *


YEAH YEAH YEAH
YOU WANT IT BACK  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Jul 27 2008, 04:53 PM~11191695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 27 2008, 08:49 PM~11193464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

No more pictures of the Rockabilly chicks from the show? :dunno:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

WELL????


----------



## Carl3Surf (Mar 7, 2008)

Any more pictures of her?



> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 27 2008, 03:10 PM~11190703
> *2 for 1 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

when is this show happening this year anybody know?was a good show last year!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

i know its a little to early but does anybody know when this show is going to be this year?


----------



## VIEJITOS O.C. (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS O.C._@May 29 2009, 09:38 PM~14042784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can't find the thread for the 2009 show..


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@May 30 2009, 07:39 AM~14045087
> *
> *


Will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

* :biggrin:  See you guys There ! ! !  *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Lo Lo_@May 30 2009, 01:25 PM~14046971
> * :biggrin:    See you guys There ! ! !
> *


JULY 11TH. 2009


----------



## Kronicles (May 7, 2009)

Any more details, maybe a flyer or the new thread?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kronicles_@Jun 2 2009, 01:08 AM~14069757
> *Any more details, maybe a flyer or the new thread?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=476950&st=0
It has been posted. :biggrin:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

> when is this show happening this year anybody know?was a good show last year!
> [/quoteohh
> 
> man i just got a flyer for this show and i know its August 22,28 2009 its in one
> of those days ill scan the flyer later i herad this show was a good one so will be at this one and its only 5 mints aways from my house yeah :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

found it here it is 

August 22, 2009


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 3 2009, 01:02 AM~14079971
> *found it here it is
> 
> August 22, 2009
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAZYBOY (Jan 7, 2009)

THE COUNCIL CAR CLUB FIRME CAR SHOW SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Feb 19 2008, 08:54 AM~9978050
> *Ese Raynbow... give a holler so that I can start the plaques and trophies for your show.  And don't forget to save my spot for my motorhome.
> 
> Victor "The Trophy Guy"
> *


A BIG Q,VO TO MY BIG HOMIE ''THE TROPHY GUY''


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

TTT for those viejitos


----------

